# [howto] creation tracker bittorrent

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Pour partager des fichiers par le protocole http peux vite occuper toute votre bande passante. Une solution parmie d'autre est d'utiliser le protocole bittorrent. Pour cela il faut créer un fichier .torrent qui contient l'adresse d'un tracker. Pour partager ce fichier il suffit d'avoir apache installer. Ici je pars du principe qu'apache2 est installé sur la machine qui lancera le tracker.

La version de bittorrent utilisée ici est la : "4.02"

1. Configuration coté serveur:

Le tracker:

```
# emerge bittorrent

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/bttrack 
```

Dans ce fichier vous pouvez indiquer le port du tracker. Personnellement j'ai mis 6969.

Apache2 

Il faut indiquer le type mime bittorrent. Pour cela deux possibilités

```
# nano -w /etc/apache2/httpd.conf 
```

Ajouter cette ligne "AddType application/x-bittorrent .torrent"

Soit 

```
# nano -w /etc/apache2/mime.types
```

Ajouter cette ligne à la fin du fichier "application/x-bittorrent	torrent"

Pour la création du torrent

```
# btmaketorrentgui.py
```

En adresse du tracker : http://frogdev.dyndns.org:6969/announce

frogdev.dyndns.org représente l'adresse du serveur sur internet et 6969 le port défini plus haut. 

Cela va créer un fichier dans le repertoire ou se trouve le fichier à partager avec le même nom plus l'extension .torrent.

Attention :  N'oublier d'ajouter /announce a la fin de l'adresse du tracker c'est codé en dur dans bittorrent

Démarrer le tracker 

```
# /etc/init.d/bttrack start
```

Publier le tracker :

```
# /usr/bin/btdownloadheadless.py --url http://frogdev.dyndns.org/live-cd/livecd-2005-11-17.iso.torrent --save_as  /home/bouleetbil/Desktop/htdocs/live-cd/livecd-2005-11-17.iso
```

Apres le paramètre

```
 --save_as 
```

 indiquer l'emplacement ou se trouve votre fichier à partager. Il ne va pas l'écraser bittorrent se rendra compte par une somme de contrôle que le fichier est identique.

Astuce :  :Wink:  Il est possible de reguler l'upload en ajoutant le paramètre "--max_upload_rate 10" par défaut la limite est fixé à 20  kB/s ici cela sera 10  kB/s 

Pour les serveurs se trouvant derriére un routeur il faut rediriger les ports tcp/udp de 6881 à 6889 vers la machine hébergeant le tracker.

2. Configuration coté client

Installer bittorrent

```
# emerge bittorrent

$ btdownloadgui.py 
```

Indiquer soit l'url du torrent soit un emplacement physique et lancer le téléchargement.  :Very Happy: 

Attention : Il faut aussi ouvrir les ports de 6881 à 6889 

3. Bittorrent sans tracker

Il existe une version 4.2.0 de bittorrent qui permet de partager des fichiers sans tracker. Je n'ai pas encore essayer   :Laughing:   donc pour les aventureux 

Pour l'installer : 

/usr/local/portage représente l'emplacement de mon portage overlay

```
# echo net-p2p/bittorrent >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

# cp /usr/portage/net-p2p/bittorrent/bittorrent-4.1.7.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/bittorrent/bittorrent-4.2.0.ebuild

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/bittorrent/bittorrent-4.2.0.ebuild digest

# emerge bittorrent

```

----------

## Antares

Merci , vraiment sympa comme howto ! Je ne vais pas tarder à l'essayer.  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger ce document !

(très bien mis en page d'ailleurs)

Amicalement,

----------

## bouleetbil

De rien moi aussi je suis content quand je trouve de la doc   :Wink: 

----------

